# *January baby's* *7 baby's born*



## emmylou92

We have started popping...Let them keep coming

Good luck everyone :happydance:
:dust:





:pink:Laurabee EDD 1st Jan:pink:
*Bethlouise 15.01.11 8lbs 2oz*

:pink:Tanara EDD 2nd Jan:pink:
*Fayth Lee Rose Duda 14.01.2011 7lbs 11oz*

:pink:Rboots EDD 5th Jan:pink:
* Elizabeth Katie 2.01.11 6lb8oz*

:pink:Andyymay EDD 7th Jan.:pink:
*Amelia May 6.01.2011 7lb 2oz*

:pink:Emmylou92 EDD 11th Jan:pink:
*Hollie Louise 19.01.11 7lbs 2and a half oz*


:pink:Brionybaby EDD 12th Jan:pink:
*Induction 23rd*
* ashleymariex Audrey Claire was born on 12/13 7lbs, 1oz*



:blue:Cabbagebaby EDD 15 Jan:blue:
*tyler james 20th january 9.09 10pounds 9 0z!!!! * 

:pink: Somegirl EDD 17th Jan:pink:
*Ava Alessandra 11.01.11 5lbs 8oz  *

:pink::blue: liljj4evea EDD 20th Jan :pink::blue:
*Maybe had her Twins?!
wewantourmush ruben on 20th January weighing 7lb 13oz *


:pink:Space-game-91EDD 21st Jan:pink:
*Grace 29/01/2010 8lb 9oz*


:blue:xx~ Lor ~xx EDD 22nd Jan:blue:
*Logan 22.01.11 7lb 7oz  *

:pink:Gemmaleanne EDD 28th Jan:pink:
*Kacie born 25th or 26?1*
:blue:Cathington EDD 28th Jan:blue:

:blue:Char.due.jan EDD 29th Jan:blue:
:blue:Winegums EDD 29TH Jan:blue:
:pink:jj240_4 EDD 29th Jan:pink:


:blue:his.baby.mama EDD 30th Jan :blue:​


----------



## AndyyMay

I'm due on 7th january:)
Atm i don't have any fears,just that my little comes out healthy:)
x


----------



## emmylou92

not long to go now... im due 4 days after you. :)


----------



## EffyKat

I'm sorry for sort of gate crashing but I'm due on the 26th December and obviously if I go over he'll arrive in January. :)


----------



## winegums

im not really a teen but i often check out the teen section as i still feel like a teen hehe! i'm due 29th Jan but will prob end up a feb baby


----------



## AndyyMay

emmylou92 said:


> not long to go now... im due 4 days after you. :)


Woooo! It'll soon fly by:)
x


----------



## emmylou92

im so looking forward to all the jan babys. i know i cant wait for my little girl to arrive. i'm acctually looking forward to going into labour. jan seems so close yet so far away!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

22nd January :) with my little boy :cloud9:

Umm hoping that he will be healthy and come out safe, obviously :) Fearing that the labour and birth will go completely different to my daughter's birth and that I'll end up not having him in the midwife centre but in a hospital and having to stay there for ages, and missing my daughter alot. (I hate being away from her) Oh and I'm SO hoping that he's not as late as my madam, I don't fancy going 11 days overdue again XD Few days at the maximum please little man! :haha:

xoxox


----------



## Char.due.jan

29th jan :) we have the same due date winegums! X


----------



## space-game-91

I'm due 21st January with a little girl <3
I can't believe how quick it's gone already!
I'm scared of having a boy  I've heard a few stories lately of babies genders being told wrong at scans ... But I got a little bit excited when I found out I was having a little girl and bought everything pink ... And now I wish I'd have waited :dohh:


----------



## his.baby.mama

I'm Due January 30th With A Little Boy :)
I'm So Darn Excited Already!!!
I just want him to be healthy and perfect.
I have no fear really when it comes to labor...but ask me again once i get contractions...
i'm sure i'll get a rush of them then!


----------



## Tanara

_January 2nd with a little girl, and I honestly dont have many fears. The only one I really have is my OH works the rigs and is out of town (usually about 4hrs away) I'm worried he wont get home on time. _


----------



## emmylou92

i'm not scared about labour at the moment :) i love getting BH feel's so natural. 
Tanara you fear is pretty much the same as mine my OH is and electrician and plumber (i used to work along side him till bump came along) and im so worried that he will be on a job he cant get away from because there is water spilling out of a wall or something :0

Not long now :)


----------



## LauraBee

Lol. I swear I've seen a thread for due babies every month other than ours! I've been wondering when this would start.

I'm the first of the first eleven ^_^ And I'm not too bothered about anything at all really. I'm so chillaxed.


----------



## AndyyMay

LauraBee said:


> Lol. I swear I've seen a thread for due babies every month other than ours! I've been wondering when this would start.
> 
> I'm the first of the first eleven ^_^ And I'm not too bothered about anything at all really. I'm so chillaxed.

I've just noticed your like a week ahead of me!

Nervousness hasn't kicked in yet...not sure if it will:L
More excited than anything

x


----------



## emmylou92

i have just updated the first post with all our due dates :) so now you have to let me know when babys are born and will add additional info :)


----------



## LauraBee

Ermmm. You've put all of the first lot as *EE*D not E*DD*.


----------



## somegirl

My due date was january 9th but after the doctors looked over my first ultrasound ( i had my first ultrasound at a different place and they wanted to see it) they changed my due date to january 17th =) i really have no fears at all. I just cant wait to meet my little princess!


----------



## emmylou92

woops! i sorted it. xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

Bump! January babies thread seems so neglected :( and we're all due next month!! Hoe prepared is everyone? X


----------



## Tanara

_I have almost everything, I just REALLY should pack my hospital bag lol! _


----------



## cabbagebaby

im due 15th january with a boy :)


----------



## emmylou92

My hospital bag is packed just a few things that need adding just before we go in.
I just cant wait to meet Hollie feel's like i have been waiting a life time but she will soon be here.

I'm not worried about going into labour im rather chilled about it...more worried about getting to hospital on time with all this snow :( 

I think Hollie will be here between the 28th Dec and 4th of Jan.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Good luck January mommys! I was due jan 29th last year and he was born on the 24 :cloud9: now he is almost 11 months and we will be celebrating our 1st christmas together, just think you will be doing the same thing next year!!!


----------



## emmylou92

i just look forward to meeting her...so uber excited :)


----------



## LauraBee

Two weeks left for me. I'm so ready - I think... I'll probably realise I'm completely unprepared as I go into labour


----------



## Tanara

_I am so done with this Pain and Discomfort =[ 15 days left and they can't pass fast enough. _


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm 34 weeks today! Not long left, I'm really excited now :)


----------



## emmylou92

Tanara said:


> _I am so done with this Pain and Discomfort =[ 15 days left and they can't pass fast enough. _

Hope she come's soon for you. hopefully not long now :) 

im just sufferinf with bh. never mind only 24 days till edd no doubt i'll end up going over though haha.


----------



## Tanara

_I am very sure im not going to, everyone including my doctor thinks I will have her with in a few days, I'm sure if i went in to get checked I would be more dilated and more effaced I can feel myself dilating (if that makes scene LOL)_


----------



## emmylou92

well keep us updated i keep looking at your thread. Good luck :)


----------



## GemmaLeanne

Im due my Little Girl on the 28th of January!
at the moment my fears are of my hospital when i go into labour! because when i was on labour ward friday a woman had to have her baby in a cupboard! litterally!! they wheeled a bed into there and told her to come through but she may not be impressed with the room! i was gobsmacked. my hospital is way understaffed and totally over booked! xx


----------



## cabbagebaby

i love how ive broken up the girls all at the girls born at the begining of jan and boys at the end of jan


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:haha: That's pretty weird how that's worked out. No doubt it'll all end up mixed up with when all our little ones decide to make their appearance though! Be fun if they were still divided girls then boys though.. lol

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

i just cant wait to start filling it up with jan baby's that a here. :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Exciting :) It's reeeally not long now girls!!! :happydance:

xoxox


----------



## his.baby.mama

Has anyone packed their hospital bag? Is it to early for me? What do I pack?
I'm So excited I want him here already!!!


----------



## rboots

I'm not a teen (21) but relate to this section a little better than the other ones sometimes haha suppose I still feel like a teen!! I'm due a little girl on the 5th January =D 
My fears are that I will go into labour with no one here or my OH won't get to hospital on time, it's an hours drive from his work and he can't drive so dread to think how long on a bus!! Also that I'm gonna be a total wimp!! My BH can be nasty enough!! More than anything though I just want little one to arrive safe and sound and be healthy.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

his.baby.mama said:


> Has anyone packed their hospital bag? Is it to early for me? What do I pack?
> I'm So excited I want him here already!!!

I've got most of it packed, I started around when you are now. Always useful to have it packed in case of an emergency, and you will always find there are things that you have forgotten and need to go out and buy for it, so start packing! Annndddd... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/100575-pack-your-hospital-bag-suggestions.html is great to let you know what you should take. Definately take a few of newborn AND 0-3 sleepsuits, just in case he doesn't fit into the newborn ones! You never know! I've done this already and I STILL keep forgetting to put things in :haha: Overpack, you'll always regret not having something. 

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

rboots said:


> I'm not a teen (21) but relate to this section a little better than the other ones sometimes haha suppose I still feel like a teen!! I'm due a little girl on the 5th January =D
> My fears are that I will go into labour with no one here or my OH won't get to hospital on time, it's an hours drive from his work and he can't drive so dread to think how long on a bus!! Also that I'm gonna be a total wimp!! My BH can be nasty enough!! More than anything though I just want little one to arrive safe and sound and be healthy.

Ambulance? Or neighour? You wouldn't have caught me on a bus in labour XD and you won't this time either :haha: FARRRR too much attention and embarrasment! 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

i have mine packed :) keep adding things and taking things out. i still need to go get nappies and now i'm stuck in snow :(


----------



## LauraBee

By my MW's instruction, I had mine packed at 34 weeks, although I started getting it ready at 28 and added even more stuff up until 36.


----------



## emmylou92

In my book it said to do it at about 36weeks but we had some worries with baby so i packed mine early just in case.


----------



## emmylou92

8 DAYS TILL IT'S OUR MONTH!

Not long now at all girlys....
Dont forget to updated us on baby's born 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!!


----------



## Brionybaby

I'm due 12th jan with a little girly :)
I cant actually wait, thinking back its gone soooo fast i still feel 12 weeks pregnant sometimes.

My fears are labour problems, and going overdue... And i really don't want to have to have stitches or an episoptomy but i bet its going to happen :cry:
But all worth it in the end!! :cloud9:


----------



## LauraBee

I still manage to forget I'm pregnant a lot of the time  I just don't feel maternal yet *shrug*


----------



## emmylou92

My OH loves talking to bump but i feel really weird doing it. I look forward to meeting her though in soooo nervous of her as she is going to be this small little person that depends on me....

i'm worried about tearing too but deffo be worth it.

i'm looking forward to seeing her in her dadys arms.
What are you all going to miss about being pregnant?


----------



## Brionybaby

emmylou92 said:


> What are you all going to miss about being pregnant?

I'l miss:

- Feeling bubs moving about, i love it even though sometimes it really really hurts when she pushes against me.
- Having the excuse to eat wayyyy too much and be lazy 
- When she gets hiccups every night, always when i lay down ready to sleep and bamm she gets hiccups the little monkey :)
- My little brother asking when the babies going to be hear and saying he cant wait and rubbing my belly :)


----------



## LauraBee

Like I've mentioned before, not much has really changed for me (physically or emotionally) during my pregnancy... But I'll miss feeling her movements and probably all the sleep I've been getting.


----------



## AndyyMay

LauraBee said:


> Like I've mentioned before, not much has really changed for me (physically or emotionally) during my pregnancy... But I'll miss feeling her movements and probably all the sleep I've been getting.

I agree with this!

I'm really going to miss feeling her dance around my belly,shes been in there for so long,im used to her being there:)

How are you girlies?

xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh definately you'll miss the movements. I missed them terribly after I had my daughter, I missed my bump, I missed feeling her there, even though I had her to cuddle and look after. I know it'll be the same this time around too. Obviously it's INCREDIBLE having them in your arms though. It's like you gain someone amazing, and it's the most incredible, over whelming experience, but you lose feeling comfort of them there, inside you. If that makes sense at all. 

xoxox


----------



## LauraBee

Just decided that I am genuinely gonna miss the unreasonable crying. I love laughing at myself for the really stupid tears, although, I guess the hormones will probs still be there for a while after


----------



## his.baby.mama

Look Like I'll Be Packing My Bag Within The Next Couple Days!
I'm Worried Tho LO Never Kicks...He moves Around But Never Gives Me Abrupt Kicks.
Am I Just Being Over Worried??


----------



## LauraBee

Five days left for me, apparently. I still feel the same as I did pre-pregnancy. Only difference is that she seems to be squirming around quite a lot, so I'm thinking I'll be overdue quite easily.



his.baby.mama said:


> I'm Worried Tho LO Never Kicks...He moves Around But Never Gives Me Abrupt Kicks.
> Am I Just Being Over Worried??

My MW always says to make sure you're feeling at least ten MOVEMENTS per day, so as long as you can feel him moving around, I would say you're fine. :kiss:


----------



## emmylou92

_not long for us now at all girlys!!

laurabee only 2 days till you EDD hopefully she will be here soon 
Good luck!_


----------



## LauraBee

All of last night/this morning I felt soooo shit, so I was convinced I'd end up in labour by tonight. Luckily, I have felt a bit better since then, so I'm still hoping to go in tomorrow night and give birth Saturday morning :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

Went to the mw today and I'm 2/5 engaged :)


----------



## emmylou92

_Well good luck to you and your little one..
I went for a presentation scan yday and baby is ceph thank the lord but her head is hardly engaged it just says 'brim' in my note's....gutted i think she will be a late one and not come between the 28th dec and 4jan like i predicted..

never mind... keep us updated _


----------



## AndyyMay

39 weeks today! Hope My little one Decides to make an appereance sooon...Even though i reckon I'll go overdue xD

x


----------



## LauraBee

I'm still here, still pregnant....... Hoping to go into labour tonight and give birth at midnight. Not very likely, but I'm allowed to hope <3


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

IT'S ALMOST OUR MONTH :happydance: I can't believe tomorrow is the beginning of our month girls!! I'm sooooo excited :haha: 

xoxox


----------



## kattsmiles

Congrats on it being your month almost, girls! I cannot wait to see all the new LO's :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

_ITS OUR MONTH!!!!

Its our turn girlys!!! 

So who is going to show first?!

GOOD LUCK!!!_​


----------



## LauraBee

I have a little over six hours to hit my due date. Not too bothered about it now as I can't see it happening. Still very few signs :shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

i'm in soooo much pain all the time....and i have flu....doc didnt offer me flu jab untill 2 days ago and by then i had cought it so thing i would find labour rather hard to cope with atm.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ Awh no! Get well soon!! Has anyone actually been offered the flu jab?? My nan was telling me how I should get it, but honestly, I HATE injections, and it's JUST FLU! :dohh: Obviously I don't want to get it, but flu has been around forever! And I'm near the end now so there doesn't seem to be any point. Even so, did anyone get offered it? 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

like i said i was offerd it but it's tooo late i have it. i probs wouldnt of had it anyways but there are loads of threads on third tri about it.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ive not been offered the flu jab, not going to have it if I am :)


----------



## LauraBee

I wasn't offered the jab either....


----------



## Char.due.jan

Here's me today at 36 weeks + 1

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/101b74aa.jpg

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/e1864ac1.jpg


----------



## LauraBee

Char.due.jan said:


> Here's me today at 36 weeks + 1

I think this is the first time I've seen your face, you're really pretty <3


----------



## Char.due.jan

LauraBee said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Here's me today at 36 weeks + 1
> 
> I think this is the first time I've seen your face, you're really pretty <3Click to expand...

It is the first picture of me I've put up :) because I've figured how to do it from my iPhone lol! And thankyou :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

You're very pretty Char.due.jan, and I LOVE your bump :flower:

xoxox


----------



## Char.due.jan

xx~Lor~xx said:


> You're very pretty Char.due.jan, and I LOVE your bump :flower:
> 
> xoxox

Thankyou ! And I feel like a whale now! Even though I'm measuring a little small x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Char.due.jan said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> You're very pretty Char.due.jan, and I LOVE your bump :flower:
> 
> xoxox
> 
> Thankyou ! And I feel like a whale now! Even though I'm measuring a little small xClick to expand...

:haha: I know that feeling all too well!! Though I have to say, I feel less whale like this time around than I did carrying my daughter. 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

my boss told said to me the other day that i look like a pig fat pregnant cow :0

good job were good friends other wise it might have upset me...

*do we have any more bump pics?*


----------



## LauraBee

Just letting everyone know I'm still here....


----------



## Char.due.jan

LauraBee said:


> Just letting everyone know I'm still here....

Aww hope she comes soon for you!!


----------



## emmylou92

Yes your little one need's to come soon when is your next MW appt?


----------



## LauraBee

My next appt is Friday (7th) and I've been offered a sweep, not sure if I'll take it... Hoping to not last that long though!


----------



## emmylou92

if you do have a sweep can you tell me what its like?! will the book you in for an induction if you do last that long?


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah, I've been told that I'll need two sweeps, one on Friday, the other on Monday and even if they aren't successful, they could make an induced labour less painful. I think I'll be booked in for an induction on the 12th, but I kinda want to resist an induction 'cos I don't like that it'll be more painful :/


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

emmylou92 said:


> if you do have a sweep can you tell me what its like?! will the book you in for an induction if you do last that long?

Mememe, I can tell you what a sweeps like  I had two with my daughter. Everyone finds it different, so you're experience of them could be completely different to mine but I found it incredibly uncomfortable. It brought tears to my eyes, and I cried a little. But it's 100% worth it to give you that extra chance of having bubba before having to be induced. I had my second scan when I was 9 days overdue, and my daughter FINALLY decided to make an appearance at 11 days overdue. I was booked in to be induced at 12 days overdue.. so she was cutting it rather fine :dohh: 

So basically, sweeps, I found very uncomfortable. It feels really... pressure? if that makes sense. But I'd say it was worth it to give your body that extra encouragement. Remember it'll only last for a few minutes, so just focus on your breathing and you'll get through it no problems. I'd definately have a sweep again if I go overdue this time. 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

How do they do it?! i had an internal at 35 weeks where they use that thing that they use when they do a smear test and that was horrible made me cry ahha. Is it anything like that... 

Im so disconbobulated.

Laura i really hope the sweep works for you :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

They don't use any instrument, well I'm pretty sure they don't. This is what happened for me. The midwife got me to lay on the bed, put my feet right upto my bum, legs open so basically you're spread eagle and wide (TMI maybe.. lol, but better you know what to expect) Then they'll put a glove on and some lube type stuff, and reach high up inside you, use their fingers to wipe around your cervix, loosen the membranes, (forgive me if i'm getting body parts wrong!.. sleep deprived today) and then you're all done :)

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

Thanks :) not tmi i needed to know dont want any false expectations.


----------



## Tanara

_Any of us January ladies have our LO's yet_


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:shrug: Haven't seen anyone pop up that I've noticed.. seems like the trend for January babies is 'overdue' Let's hope that soon fixes itself, I'd rather not go overdue again :haha:

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

emmylou92 said:


> Thanks :) not tmi i needed to know dont want any false expectations.

You're welcome hun :flower:

xoxox


----------



## LauraBee

Mehhhhh. I think I'm gonna go with the sweep tomorrow as I've still had no signs and any pains I did have are gone again :/ I don't want to though >:|


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh go for it hun!! You'll kick yourself if you don't and then end up having to be induced. At least if you bite the bullet and take the sweep, you're giving your body that extra chance to go into labour by itself :) I won't lie, it's not a pleasant experience, but be assured, it only takes a couple of minutes. Just focus your mind on something else, your breathing etc, and it'll be over before you know it. :thumbup: Good luck! 

xoxox


----------



## LauraBee

Thanks Lor. I really didn't want to have one at first, but the longer I go on the more I'm in favour of it. (Still hoping to go into labour before my appointment though )

Also, the second sweep will be on Monday the 10th, sooo I may get to steal Emmy's 11.1.11 ;)


----------



## LauraBee

Also, here's an overdue photo from myself (40+5)

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q73/Dudette2k7/Bumps/PICT0002-6.jpg


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:) No worries. I know how scary it is, and how much you do NOT want some midwife shoving their fingers up your 'hoo-ha' :haha: BUT, having been through it, and completely dreading it, but still going on to have another because I was SO against having an induction... it's your best chance of giving little one a bit of encouragement to get a wriggle on. And definately worth those few minutes of discomfort, if it's giving you that extra chance of going into labour naturally :)

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

LauraBee said:


> Also, here's an overdue photo from myself (40+5)
> 
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q73/Dudette2k7/Bumps/PICT0002-6.jpg

Lovely bumppp!! :D C'mon little one, mummy's got as big as she wants to get, time to get your wriggle on! 

xoxox


----------



## Tanara

_ LauraBee, Cant believe were both overdue.._


----------



## LauraBee

Tanara said:


> _ LauraBee, Cant believe were both overdue.._

I totally saw this happening :/ The closer I got to my due date, the less I thought I'd be on time, but I really thought you were gonna get in there and steal my New Year birth :wacko:


----------



## Tanara

_I really thought i was going to have her early, i so didn't see myself being 4 days overdue /cry. Hopefully our LO's make their appearance soon _


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Lots of labour dust for you Tanara and LauraBee. Fingers crossed your little ones get a wriggle on!! 

Can't wait to see who's going to be first out of our January babies!! They're all taking their time though... :coffee:

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

If you two keep your little ones in any longer then i might give birth before you and i could have the first jan baby. Good luck hope they come soon....


----------



## emmylou92

Any news on Andyymay nd Rboot's i know there due days have also been and gone. I have a feeling that there is going to be a week of new babys.


----------



## LauraBee

Haha, I couldn't get an induction booked for Thursday (my due date plus 12) because there were no spaces!! Apparently, a LOT of January babies just aren't budging :shrug: But I'm being induced Friday if needed (hopefully not!)

As for the sweep, no where near as bad as I imagined :D My MW seemed really awkward, which didn't help me, but she's always like that.
If you've ever had a sexual health check, where they open you up and swipe your cervix, the discomfort wasn't much more than that...
*TMI* - I think I may have leaked a bit of poo :blush: I was on a towel, and when I got up, there was a patch of light brownish stuff... BUT she used a white cream for lube, so I was thinking that it's possibly any dry blood mixed with that... I really don't know :haha:
It only happened less than an hour ago, and I feel a little bit odd, with very mild pains at the moment. But I'm definitely gonna try again on Monday if babe hasn't made an appearance.

I must say, I'm a bit annoyed that a lot of people I know were offered sweeps before they were a week overdue because I was told that this is the earliest they would try it :/


----------



## Tanara

_your plug is a mucusy brown color, it could have just been a piece of your plug hun

_


----------



## LauraBee

Thanks Tanara (I can't believe you're still here)

I've had light spotting most of the day, so I'm assuming my cervix is actually opening up properly now :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ :happydance: Good news!!! 

xoxox


----------



## Char.due.jan

Think a little bit of my plug came away today!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ MORE good news!!! Maybe this next week we'll have some January babies popping out :happydance:

xoxox


----------



## LauraBee

I'm still about, nine days over xD I have my second sweep a lil' later today.

Unfortunately, my sister broke the laptop, so I can't update y'all as easily because I need to walk a mile to get to the library (good for labour though!)


----------



## Char.due.jan

Good luck with your sweep! Hope things get moving for you soon!

The last few days haven't been good for me' :| ive had a bad migraine and last night I was being sick all night :cry: I've had to have the day off college today which I really didn't want to do :( Also my iron levels are back low so i have to go back on the dreaded iron tablets which give me' stomach ache :| the midwife also said to me' that they won't let me' in the birthing pool if my iron levels are still low :cry: I'm so upset about that!!

Anyway I've been getting bad period cramps today and a couple of BH contractions which are quite intense! They're very irregular though.. I'm lay in a nice warm bath now trying to ease the cramps!


----------



## kattsmiles

Any babies yet?! The suspense is killing me lol.

I keep expecting to come on one morning and see a flood of new posts introducing all your LO's. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tanara

_LauraBee have you had your LO yet?? 

 January babies come on already! _


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

So unless anyone has forgotten to update... we're already at 4 overdue Jan babies?! Possibly 5 tomorrow... and 6 the day after if no one starts popping. What on earth is it about Jan babies?! :haha: I REALLY hope it's not a trend.... 

xoxox


----------



## Tanara

_LOL these January babies are freaking stubborn. _


----------



## Brionybaby

I'm due tomorrow and still no signs so guess i'l be joining you overdue girls.. Come on january babies stop being so stubborn and get out, we hate waiting! :coffee:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Anyone know about Andyymay & emmylou92?


----------



## LauraBee

I'm so disappointed to see Tanara still here. I'm now ten days over, still very few signs, I'm absolutely convinced I'll be induced :/

Why has everyone stopped giving birth!?!


----------



## emmylou92

HI....well i woke up at 4 this morning with really bad pains coming and going but by half 8 i was back in bed pain been coming and going all day...

I haven't hd a show or started loosing my plug :( 

midwife appt on thursday but hopefully Baby girlwill be here soon.

Good luck to everyone.....

Who will be first ?!?!


----------



## Tanara

_I'm really hoping i get induced tomorrow, I'm so done._


----------



## LauraBee

I'm started to get anxious now. I really don't wanna be induced :cry:


----------



## emmylou92

I dont know how you two are still here :0 cant believe your little one's arnt her yet....Thats a longgggg time..Hopefully they here soon. I at midwife's tomorrow :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oh my god.. I really thought someone would have popped by now!!! :dohh: Someone start the ball rolling for Jan babies!!! Haha we'll all end up having them on the same day at this rate XD Clearly all the babies are saying 'no chance, we're far too warm here thanks' 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

I went to see the midwife today who booked me in for a sweep on tuesday :) she also told me that this will be the last time she see's me untill after baby girl is here. so im not really sure what will happen if my sweep dosen't work. She did tell me i will only be having one sweep :) fingers crossed it work's i dont want to be induced.

Come on jan baby's....


----------



## Char.due.jan

January babies are being very stubborn! I'm glad my LO is holding on though, I have exams on the 26th and 27th!


----------



## LauraBee

I have fourteen hours to labour naturally... Not gonna happen. Oh well,induction tomorrow. I don't really care anymore.


----------



## LauraBee

Anyone have Tanara on FB and know if she got induced?

I forgot to mention, my friend was due almost three weeks after me. She had her baby yesterday. I might not even have mine for a couple days after being induced.


----------



## Char.due.jan

LauraBee said:


> I have fourteen hours to labour naturally... Not gonna happen. Oh well,induction tomorrow. I don't really care anymore.

Aww try not to get upset about it, you'll have your LO soon :) at least you know she's properly cooked!


----------



## Tanara

_I'm still here, updating my eviction thread._


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

LauraBee said:


> I have fourteen hours to labour naturally... Not gonna happen. Oh well,induction tomorrow. I don't really care anymore.

You never knoww!! LO might decide to make a surprise appearance. Even if they don't, rest assured you'll have your little one soon now :happydance: Wooo we might be getting our first Jan baby born! 

xoxox


----------



## Char.due.jan

Andymay had had her LO, saw her post in third tri! Xx


----------



## Liljj4evea

Hey i'm new and due on January 20th with a boy and a girl :)


----------



## emmylou92

So Andyymay had had our first jan baby... I'll see what I can find out and start updating :)

Tanara and Laurabee good luck :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Liljj4evea said:


> Hey i'm new and due on January 20th with a boy and a girl :)

Welcome aboard the January baby ship :haha: :wave:

And WOOHOOOO about AndyMay!! :happydance: Finally a January baby has started us off! Come on little ones! 

I think I might be on the path to being overdue... He IS 1/5 engaged (written as 4/5ths in the book - never get the hang of that bit), but ONLY 1/5, and my midwife said since it's my second, they expect him to bob in and out of being engaged, so major bummer! I've been told to expect him at 2 weeks overdue (which would make him a feb baby :cry: lmao) and if he comes before it's a bonus :dohh: Silly boy! He's also back to back so I've got to sit in silly positions and sleep on one side to try and encourage him to turn. I'm now getting really restless to get him out.. 8 days to go and I want to meet him already! 

My daughter was 11 days overdue, so midwife says he's either going to be JUST like her and be fasionably late and that's just the way my body does things, OR he'll come early and proove it was just because she was my first. Fingers crossed for the latter!!

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

Hope he isnt a Feb baby.
I found out yday that i was only 4/5 engaged and this is my first :( not a good sign.

I know i'll end up being induced.

just updated with our first jan baby :) 

Hopefully by monday Laurabee's and Tanara's LG's will be here :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Me too!!! I want at least one of my kids to stay in the month they were due! :haha: Robyn was due July 24th and was born August 4th. 

Do lots of walking, bounce on a birthing/exercise ball etc. Get that little one to wriggle down!


Fantastic news that the Jan babies have started, let's hope she's started the ball rolling and we'll have babies one after the other now in quick succession. 

Good luck to Tanara and LauraBee :thumbup:

xoxox


----------



## space-game-91

Tanara had her baby this morning


> at 149am weighing 7lbs 11oz 20" long


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww congratulations to her!! X


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

YAY!!! Congratulations Tanara!!!! TWO Jan babies born!!!! :happydance: C'mon girls, keep popping them out :D

xoxox


----------



## Tanara

_Thanks Ladies! _


----------



## emmylou92

Congrats Tanara :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

38 weeks today :happydance: having loads of BH today!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ WOOO!!! :D I'm 39 weeks today! Ahh it's coming so close.. I'm pretty sure he'll go over though now. Silly boy :dohh:

xoxox


----------



## cabbagebaby

Due Date Today Looks Like Im Gunna Be Over Due :'(


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ Congrats on reaching your due date!! :D He's still got a few hours... :dust: :dust: :dust:. Labour dust for you :) You've made it far too comfy in there for him, do some star jumps XD 

xoxox


----------



## Cathington

i'm due on the 28th with my first! :blue: can't wait! <3


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ Aw congratulations! And welcome :)

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

Look's like were all going to go over I think i was just andyymay who managed the day before her due date...

hopefully we just keep popping.

I'm guessing Laurabee has gone to be induced.?!

I'm not holding out much hope for my sweep on tuesday i think LG will end up being induced.

Congrats for reaching you due date and Lor hope your little one isn't too stubborn.

:dust:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Ahh I so hope it's not going to be a trend of overdue babies this month!.. We're clearly all far too comfy!

Good luck for the sweep emmylou92! You never know :) Keep positive and keep moving around, get that little girl uncomfy!

I would of thought LauraBee is being induced? :reads through her posts: Yupp she said she was being induced on the 14th, so fingers crossed she has had her little one now and just hasn't been able to update!! 

xoxox


----------



## Char.due.jan

Am I the only one that wants LO to stay put :haha: I have exams on the 26th and the 27th! So really hoping he hangs on until then lol! 
I bet I'll have him early now though, jinxed it!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:haha: well and truly jinxed yourself there. He'll arrive bang in the middle of an exam :rofl: 

xoxox


----------



## Char.due.jan

Oh gosh I can imagine it now haha! I think I would just scream 'get everyone the fuck out!' lmao.. How embarrassing would that be!


----------



## emmylou92

Thank you Lor :)
I have tryed everything to make her uncomfy in there but its just not bothering her. 
she a stubborn little girly...Its not her who is uncomfy its me :( hehe. Never mind.

Hopefully Laura has had her LO...
I do look forward to seeing everyone's pic's.


----------



## cabbagebaby

xx~Lor~xx said:


> ^ Congrats on reaching your due date!! :D He's still got a few hours... :dust: :dust: :dust:. Labour dust for you :) You've made it far too comfy in there for him, do some star jumps XD
> 
> xoxox

Still Here So Offically Over Due But The Stars Jumps Bit Did Make Me Laugh :haha: xx


----------



## space-game-91

Hiya, had my 39 week midwife appointment today and everything is great :)
I've been booked in for a sweep on Monday if nothing gets moving, I really, really hope it does before then though! But if she's anything like any of the other January babies looks like I'll be waiting til the 31st and being booked in for an induction! :cry:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

cabbagebaby said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> ^ Congrats on reaching your due date!! :D He's still got a few hours... :dust: :dust: :dust:. Labour dust for you :) You've made it far too comfy in there for him, do some star jumps XD
> 
> xoxox
> 
> Still Here So Offically Over Due But The Stars Jumps Bit Did Make Me Laugh :haha: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: Honestly, I got so desperate with my little girl going so overdue, I did do a few star jumps myself... :rofl: 

emmylou92 - Hope you're little girlie decides to make her appearance soon. It does get very very uncomfy towards the end :( I'm getting uncomfy already. Every time I have to turn over in bed, near enough EVERYTHING clicks. But I'm 90% sure he's going to go overdue.. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Labour dust for.. well pretty much all of us :haha: 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

SWEEP TODAY :) at 11am fingers crossed hehe. I dont want to be induced.

Then off to asda to pick up a few baby bits :)

:dust: For everyone :dust:

I'm guessing Laura has had her Little girly just not had time to get on here.
Hope everything went well with them both.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Good luck with your sweep!! 

X


----------



## jj240_4

Hi guys...im due on 29th January 2011 - pink bump very excited and nervous now 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev028pr___.png


----------



## emmylou92

Sweep was better than expected.
3cm dialated atm :) and mw thinks i'll be in full labour by tonight.

Come on Hollie Lou


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

jj240_4 - welcommee :wave: 

And I've already commented on another thread emmylou92 buttt.... :happydance: WAHOOOO!!! I hoep you're little girl decides to make an appearance today!!! 

I can't believe I'm due in 4 days... it doesn't quite seem real. Butt I'm not setting my hopes on being early or even on time. It feels far too much like my pregnancy with my daughter this end bit.. no signs. My body likes being pregnant it seems :haha: personally I'm getting less and less sleep and aching ALL the time. Can't say I'm enjoying this last bit too much again. Still, I am enjoying my last few days (or...weeks) with the 'peace' of just having to deal with one little one.. :coffee: .. :rofl: 

Hope Laura and her little girl are doing well and the labour and birth went well. 

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

Lor your due our first boy :)
i know the last stage iff deffo the worst....

just to let you all know....im contracting every 7/8 mins and ive had my show think this is it :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

'DUE' being the most important word in there :rofl: I most definately won't be the first born. I can already tell he's stubborn!

WOOO!!! So excited for you :D :dust: :dust: :dust: GOOD LUCK!

EDIT: I'm not the first boy due :haha: think you're mind's elsewhere - going through labour  There's a couple ahead of meee. 

xoxox


----------



## LauraBee

I got back on Monday, needed an emergency c-section 'cos nothing was happening.

Bethlouise was born at 04:58am on Saturday 15th weighing 8lbs 2oz :happydane:


----------



## _laura

congrats girls, but these overdue babies need to make their entrance :dust:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

LauraBee said:


> I got back on Monday, needed an emergency c-section 'cos nothing was happening.
> 
> Bethlouise was born at 04:58am on Saturday 15th weighing 8lbs 2oz :happydane:

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: She is absolutely adorable! 

Come on the rest of our January babies!!!! :coffee:

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Bored and trying to rest :haha: 

Sooo... rboots HAS had her baby. Elizabeth Katie, born on Sunday 2nd January at 8:29am weighing 6lb8oz

( https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/501768-my-ba-bs-long-one.html#post8502075) 

somegirl has also had her baby girl. Ava Alessandra was born at 1:53 p.m. On january 11th 2011 weighing 5lbs 8oz, length 17 3/4inches

( https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/513859-had-my-baby-girl.html )

Just so we can fill those in :thumbup:

xoxox


----------



## Char.due.jan

Congrats Laura!!! :flower:


Any news on emmylou? She posted in third tri that she was bleeding.. Hope shes gone to hospital and all is well


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Not so far :nope: I saw the post she made in third tri, but no updates since like this morning. She hasn't been online either, so I'm guessing she is at hospital. Hopefully she had her little one and they are both safe and sound now! 

xoxox


----------



## LauraBee

The hospital was SO busy, everyone had reached their 40+12 and needed inducing/emergency caeseareans and were recovering :S


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My goddd! Maybe Jan babies really are being lazy this year if everyone's getting THAT overdue and needing to be induced or c sectioned.. 

xoxox


----------



## somegirl

had my baby girl!!! :happydance: Ava Alessandra was born 1/11/11 @ 1:51p.m. weighin 5lbs 8oz 17 3/4inches long! i did it natural!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







165694_1707411957949_1017553102_1870636_696081_n.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5









Ava Alessandra.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awwh! What a sweetheart!! She's precious :)

xoxox


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Any news on ashleymariex or Liljj4evea? x


----------



## emmylou92

i went to hospital when my contractions were 4 mins appart and gave birth to her 4hrs later....

hollie lou 19.01.11 7lbs 2and a half oz.

i only used gas and air and loved giving birth.
 



Attached Files:







P1190074.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









P1200081.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









P1200079.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

(Already commented on your other thread.. but.... )

ADORABLE!! She's such a sweetie!! And massive congrats :D She's finally here! 

C'mon the rest of the Jan babies!!! :dust: 

_I'm due tomorrow...._

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

Good luck for tomorrow and thank you your a star i cant wait to see your lo.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

emmylou92 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow and thank you your a star i cant wait to see your lo.

Bless you :flower: It would be incredible if I had my little boy today...actually on my due date. But unlikely. Ah well.. 12-14 days maximum and he'll be here!

xoxox


----------



## emmylou92

he will be here before you know it.
xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

39 weeks today!!


----------



## jj240_4

hi

hows everyone doing? Im due on saturday 29th Jan 2011, and i have no symptoms as yet, no loss of plug, no major contractions, just some braxton hicks that come and go...im due to go in for a sweep on saturday, I hope that labour starts naturally before then....xxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev028pr___.png


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: I'm doing well!! How are you? 

Awh don't be too disheartened by the lack of symptoms, I was exactly the same as you are now this time last week, no loss of plug, no major contractions, and only BH that came and went..... and then the next day I went into labour :haha: Talk about complete shock! My plug and waters went while I was in labour! Goes to show some babies don't give you any pre labour warnings :dohh: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: Happy Due Date for tomorrow! Keep active but get your rest in too! Hope you go into labour soon!!

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Any news on ashleymariex or Liljj4evea? x

Nosing around BnB to chase up these Jan babies... :haha: 

Brionybaby - was having her induction on Mon 23rd Jan, so hope everything went well for her!! 

Cabbagebaby - sounds like she was going into labour on 20th Jan.. SO hope everything has gone well for her too!!

liljj4evea - hasn't been online since the 14th Jan, I would have expected she would have had the twins now.. unusual for twins to go overdue isn't it?? Hope all went okay! 

Space-game-91 - Overdue. She posted today that she was being booked for induction. 

Gemmaleanne - HAS had her little one :) We were texting a little :happydance: HUGE CONGRATULATIONS DARLING!!!!! I haven't heard from her recently, but her little Kacie was born either 25th or 26th... I don't know which :haha: Cant WAIT to hear from her! Hope you and baby Kacie are doing well!!

And that's everyone up to today :haha: And JUST in time, Logan's woken up for his feed and Robyn's being trouble! :coffee: :rofl:

xoxox

EDIT: Oh and ashleymariex - Audrey Claire was born on 12/13, she weighed 7lbs, 1oz. :thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## emmylou92

Thank you Laura i'll do an update....dont get on her too much these days. must get on more often


----------



## Char.due.jan

My due date today!


----------



## emmylou92

congrats....good luck for the birth hoping its everything you expected....cant wait for birth story and pics....laura when can we see little logan? :) xxxx


----------



## cabbagebaby

i had my baby !!! been soo busy had to stay in the hospital only got out monday and been rushed off my feet my son tyler james was born 20th january 9.09 pm at a whopping 10pounds 9 0z!!!!


----------



## Wewantourmush

I had my baby boy ruben on 20th January weighing 7lb 13oz x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Two days over now :(


----------



## emmylou92

oooo char he will come soon :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

I hope so!! I really don't want to be induced :(


----------



## emmylou92

do you have a sweep booked? x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Yeah my sweeps booked for tomorrow at 11:15. I hope it brings labour on, they're not very successful though are they :(


----------



## jj240_4

hey hun - I had a sweep on 29th Jan - on my due date and nothing happened and they told me my cervix was closed, Im due to go back this saturday for another one when I will be 7 days overdue...Icant believe I am going this far over I really thought she would be here by now! I dont have any signs of her making an appearance at all...apparently I willhavethis swepp on sat - then another one every 2 days - if no joy they will book me in for induction, Im going to ask if I can have induction asap when I go on saturday as I am soo uncomfortable now - Im getting no sleep and everything aches! Hope everyone else is doing well xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev028pr___.png


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Char.due.jan said:


> Yeah my sweeps booked for tomorrow at 11:15. I hope it brings labour on, they're not very successful though are they :(

They CAN be hun :flower: I'm positive the only reason my daughter made her appearance at 11 days over was after my second sweep. Can take up to 48 hours to work. Keep positive girls!! :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

emmylou92 said:


> congrats....good luck for the birth hoping its everything you expected....cant wait for birth story and pics....*laura when can we see little logan? *:) xxxx

I will post some piccys soon :) There's an ickle pic of him on his ticker for now though :) 

xoxox


----------



## space-game-91

I had my little girl :cloud9:
Grace was born on 29/01/2010 at 6:30pm by emergency caesarian and she weighed 8lb 9oz!
She's gorgeous, very vocal, just like her mum :haha:

I had a major complication in my c section though, where my uterus was torn, so I'm having to really take it easy - which is making things a bit more difficult, but I'm sure I'll survive!

I'll post my birth story somewhere sometime soon :flower:


----------



## space-game-91

Char.due.jan said:


> Yeah my sweeps booked for tomorrow at 11:15. I hope it brings labour on, they're not very successful though are they :(

I had my second sweep 12pm Friday and my waters broke (before I even had any pains) 1:30am Saturday morning! So stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## emmylou92

i was in labour before my sweep i was 3cm dialated when she did it 24hrs later hollie was here. though i didnt get regular contractions till the morning after sweep. i think the sweep brought my labour on faster.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls! I really hope it will get me' going! Curry for tea tonight!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Char.due.jan said:


> Curry for tea tonight!!

XD brave move :haha: ..curry labour poo, yummm :rofl: 

Good luckk though!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: Hope it works for you!

And congrats space-game-91 :happydance:

xoxox


----------



## jj240_4

Hey Char - how did your sweep go? I have another one tomorrow - but am hoping that something happens before then -)...no real change for me at the mo, although my back is aching more and I have a pain in my left buttock as though my leg is going to give way...i think that may just be my joints finally ready to pack in after carrying all this weight for so long...Im really hoping something happens soon, my mum has came to visit me - she was able to take 3 weeks off work to help me out when the baby was born but she came up a week before I was due and only has a week left, so Im hoping little one makes an appearance before she has to go back home -( xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

The sweep went fine. I'm 1cm dilated and my cervix is soft, my mw also said that his head is really low down :) I've lost my plug since I've been back home and I've been having irregular contractions x


----------



## jj240_4

hey char that sounds really promising, Ive just had my second sweep today - the MW told me that my Cervix was 3cm long on 29th and its 1cm long today (effacement) but my cervix is still closed - Ive had some spotting after this sweep but its dark brown...not sure if thats a good sign or not. I told MW that I couldnt keep travelling for sweeps every 2 days as of now, so they have booked me in for induction on the 12th Feb, I will get a phonecall on 11th to confirm times and such - hopefully she will make an appearance before then -) xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww hope your LO comes soon!
My induction has been booked for the 10th at 11:45 if nothing has happened by then. Hopefully he should make an appearance soon though!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Good luck girls :dust: :dust: :dust: Hope your little ones decide to make their appearances really soon for you 

xoxox


----------



## jj240_4

Hi Guys just wanted to let you know that Tia Jukes arrived on 13th Feb at 19.50...I went for induction on the 12th feb - had pessaries and drip and finally had to be rushed in for an emergancy C section...all a bit traumatic but well worth it -) xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations!!!! Very late little one! Cute name hun :)

xoxox


----------

